# capped honey too thin and too wet?



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

just figure out a way to dry it ........ one idea (of many) , try this : get a washing machine box ,cut side off , use side to make the other end to the box, lay on the side that is open ...... put honey in trays (roasting trays work good ), place a dehumidifier next to the trays and cover all with the long box ....... check daily with refractor , doesn't take to long to get down below 18.5 %


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

With all the rain and humidity its very possable to have capped honey at 19 or 20 percent. the old way of thinking that just because its capped it iis OK is NOT always true. I have seen 50% uncapped honey test 17.5 or lower. depends on humidity and plant. Since you have a small anount put in flat an and use dehumidifier to dry it. I use to stack and let dehumidifier blow thru stack of supers...would take out about 1 percent a day.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I put a stack of supers and a fan on top and let it blow air thought them until it dries them out more before extracting. A dehumidifier would work well or heat the honey up a bit to let it evaporate the water out a bit. Do you have a refractometer to test with they are under a hundred bucks. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1037&idCategory=8


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Its been the opposite here. My uncapped honey has been running 15-17%. Very low humidity.
Extracted 250# from our 3 hives last weekend.


----------

